# Query regarding the "Is there any other information" question at the end of the form.



## GiorgioMorandi (Nov 20, 2010)

*Query regarding the "Is there any other information" question at the end of the form.*

Hi

My wife and I met online, by chance almost, via a community blog that is in no way geared towards relationships. We simply found each other there and developed our relationship online. That began in March 2010. She visited me in September of that year, and I visited her in May this year, which is when we also got married. Our relationship has been mostly online, but we've worked extremely hard to ensure that we explored everything about each other that we could, in the absence of being in the same place with each other. With this in mind, what advice would people give regarding the final question on the Settlement Visa form - _"Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application?" _ I'm unsure whether our relationship - in the scheme of these things - is 'normal' enough that we wouldn't need any further explanatory information, or whether in fact some of the story of how we met and how we grew needs to be further explained.

As a further note to this, we are planning to present not only the email and Skype records we have in list form (like an itemised phone bill), but also examples of some of the email correspondence that has passed between us.

Can anybody give advice on this? (Am happy to give more info if you think it would help.)

Thanks!


----------



## sk2 (May 2, 2011)

Would you not just give a brief history of your relationship history (how you met each other, how you communicated, when you met up IRL, etc) in your letter of support?


----------



## GiorgioMorandi (Nov 20, 2010)

sk2 said:


> Would you not just give a brief history of your relationship history (how you met each other, how you communicated, when you met up IRL, etc) in your letter of support?


Thanks for replying. Do you mean on top of the records we plan to provide, or instead of? If the latter, do you not think that might seem a little scant? Obviously, you got in the country, so you have the experience, but we are a little worried about not revealing enough, with evidence.


----------



## sk2 (May 2, 2011)

GiorgioMorandi said:


> Thanks for replying. Do you mean on top of the records we plan to provide, or instead of? If the latter, do you not think that might seem a little scant? Obviously, you got in the country, so you have the experience, but we are a little worried about not revealing enough, with evidence.


I'm a British citizen and my fiancée is currently waiting to hear from her visa application. With the application we provided all the usual relationship evidence (photos, MSN logs, Facebook inbox, cards, etc) and I wrote a history of our relationship in my letter of support (the one you submit that confirms you support your partner's application and will provide accommodation, financial support, etc), detailing how we keep in touch, how often, about the times we've spent together, etc. My fiancée also submitted a similar letter with the application.

I don't think just sending a list of MSN logs or whatever would be enough, regardless of how "normal" a relationship might be. I'm not sure if it should go in the "Is there any other information you wish to be considered as part of your application?" section, since the letter of support is a separate piece of evidence of its own.


----------



## derfo (Jun 29, 2011)

I was the applicant and I put it "our relationship" story in the 'any other information box'. My fiance, was was the sponsor, wrote a similar "our relationship" story in her letter of support. 

I would provide as much proof as possible to show that you have had a relationship...


----------

